# Isopods - How they work and how they breed.



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

I've been thinkin for awhile of trying to culture some Isopods. I remember playing with roley poleys as a little kid, so I know I can at least find those near my old house, though i've never seen any other springtail or anything like that. My part of Southern California is kind of dry, so that might explain it.

So, here's what i've gathered on at least proper pill bug raising. 12x8in container, inch of soil, wet paper towel, potato skins every month, spray once a week, add bark/branches/rocks, and leave the top on.

Question time! (sorry for the sporadic entry, i'm totally late for class)

Do they really need so little air exchange as to only have the top of the container removed weekly? I was going to use one of those sterilite containers if possible.

Should I use potting soil, soil from outside, or cocofiber?

Do they not need more food than some potato every so often?

What are proper temps?

And please please please, if there's anything i've missed, feel free to tell me. I don't even care if I can feed them to the frogs i've yet to get, I just want to raise something else.

P.S. - Why are Symphypleona so cute?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I use a sterilite shoebox to culture pretty much anything Im not going to ship - that way, they arnt airtight, and most isopods seem to do better for me when they have regular air exchange. I make sure to feed them smaller amounts at least once a week, and keep them on straight cocofiber. I dont provide any hiding spots, as they seem to burrow when they need to feel secure. I keep them in my 'hot room', with my beardies, which ranges from 78-84. They're cute to make up for the fact that their latin name is almost impossible to pronounce.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Josh's care sheet on them is pretty good. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=324&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=31


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

There are a buncha care sheets out there for sure. Like springtails they eat detritus, molds, and stuff. I would avoid soil unless you treat it first b/c of hookworms. Give em whatever you feed your springtails, yeast, fishfood, potatoes, banana peels, etc. Do NOT let them dry out. They young are really small and quick little guys. Mine enjoy a wet slice of cardboard to hide under. Use em.


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I found some more care sheets after I found out their genus names.


----------

